# You want an innovative RTA? Here ya go...



## RichJB (23/4/17)

It's in German but you can follow what is going on and see how it works.



Same same but different, a bit more test vaping at the end:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/17)

I don't want (need) any more stuff. Why do you tempt us like this ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (23/4/17)

I don't want this either.

1) It's a tank.
2) You now need to start messing around with gauze rather than wire. Will spare gauze pads be widely available?
3) It takes a buttload of cotton to wick.
4) Look at the heating surface area of that gauze, this thing is going to drain a bottle of juice in one day.
5) It's made in Germany so it will probably cost the earth. Upside is that build quality will probably be supreme.

But you have to hand it to Smokestore, they didn't just follow the herd and release yet another variation of a bog standard RTA. I'm all for innovation. I'm not sure this is going to take off. But I'm all for it anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/17)

Agree. I think that many of us have reached a point where we have bought tons of kit, and have settled down to using a few favourites. We make our own juice and coils, and only buy new stuff in moments of weakness. My intention is to only buy one (maybe two) RDAs or RTAs per year. And if there has been no worthwhile innovation in that year, I won't buy anything. My old subtank mini is more than two years old, and is still used almost every day. I went through a brief "big cloud" phase, but have returned to lower wattage builds.

Smokestore seem to have made something innovative and deserve to reap the benefits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (23/4/17)

Yes, I have tuned out of new hardware purchases because it's mostly just the same thing over and over. I am interested in genuinely new products and this seems to fit the bill. However, I think it will flop. Most vapers have invested too much in wire coils to switch across to mesh/gauze now, so there will be a lot of resistance to this. 

It would be interesting to know how one adjusts the resistance on this. There does seem to be a bit of leeway on the loop size and thickness of the gauze. Presumably they will also distribute gauze in different 'gauges' so that vapers can tailor it to their liking. I watched yet another German video on it, where the gauze loop is dry burned after installation. One advantage this seems to have is incredibly fast ramp-up. The reviewer just touches the fire button and the whole gauze loop glows red almost instantly. So that's maybe a plus. It would also be interesting to know how long the gauze loop lasts before it needs replacing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (23/4/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Agree. I think that many of us have reached a point where we have bought tons of kit, and have settled down to using a few favourites. We make our own juice and coils, and only buy new stuff in moments of weakness. My intention is to only buy one (maybe two) RDAs or RTAs per year. And if there has been no worthwhile innovation in that year, I won't buy anything. My old subtank mini is more than two years old, and is still used almost every day. I went through a brief "big cloud" phase, but have returned to lower wattage builds.
> 
> Smokestore seem to have made something innovative and deserve to reap the benefits.





RichJB said:


> Yes, I have tuned out of new hardware purchases because it's mostly just the same thing over and over. I am interested in genuinely new products and this seems to fit the bill. However, I think it will flop. Most vapers have invested too much in wire coils to switch across to mesh/gauze now, so there will be a lot of resistance to this.
> 
> It would be interesting to know how one adjusts the resistance on this. There does seem to be a bit of leeway on the loop size and thickness of the gauze. Presumably they will also distribute gauze in different 'gauges' so that vapers can tailor it to their liking. I watched yet another German video on it, where the gauze loop is dry burned after installation. One advantage this seems to have is incredibly fast ramp-up. The reviewer just touches the fire button and the whole gauze loop glows red almost instantly. So that's maybe a plus. It would also be interesting to know how long the gauze loop lasts before it needs replacing.



Yip, I now also seem to have grown up. Went through a year of buying everything shiny and new and have now reached a point where I have and like what I need. Sure better will be coming out, already the DNA75C is calling me and just having committed to OBS Engine Nano's as my standard tank, this new one is also tempting. But, I know I will never be able to keep up with the latest and greatest so my focus now is to use what I have to the best of my abilities. Improving on my DIY juices and coils are what will keep my interests occupied for the medium term future.

Nice tank though guys! Thanks for sharing @RichJB 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (23/4/17)

Was going to post this too... 

This will be my next tank. The guy behind it is Thomas Brückmann, who designed some really nice stuff before, all of the highest quality, among this the Enigma hybrid dripper, which i own. 
I like the new concept, and that innovation made me decide to purchase. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (23/4/17)

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/4/17)

RichJB said:


> 5) It's made in Germany so it will probably cost the earth. Upside is that build quality will probably be supreme



139 Euro

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (23/4/17)

....deleted.....


----------



## Silver (23/4/17)

Tom said:


> Was going to post this too...
> 
> This will be my next tank. The guy behind it is Thomas Brückmann, who designed some really nice stuff before, all of the highest quality, among this the Enigma hybrid dripper, which i own.
> I like the new concept, and that innovation made me decide to purchase.
> ...



Thanks @Tom - would love to hear your thoughts once you have had some time with it. I know you had that other tank that uses mesh that you liked. Was it the Enigma?

Thanks for sharing this @RichJB


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/4/17)

EW..... .. . Tank!  #driplife

It does have some interesting features tho, I wouldnt mint checking it out...... Its not that pretty tho, but I bet she has a nice personality~! Yass


----------



## Tom (7/5/17)

I wanted one.... and I was lucky. It was sold out all over Germany in no time. I had to order last night in France, where it is also sold out now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (7/5/17)

Tom said:


> I wanted one.... and I was lucky. It was sold out all over Germany in no time. I had to order last night in France, where it is also sold out now
> 
> 
> View attachment 93861



Congrats @Tom, I'm really looking forward to your review of the Taifun BT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (7/5/17)

Wow, only Germans could pull this off. Very interesting concept, thanks for sharing @RichJB .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (7/5/17)

Alex said:


> Congrats @Tom, I'm really looking forward to your review of the Taifun BT.


Will do, from what I am reading in the german FB group this still needs getting used to. There was some people saying that it is definitely Champion's League, but flavourwise not the very best one out there. However, trying and testing it myself should be better measure, for my personal likings.
The FB group is also moderated by Thomas Brückmann, who designed it, and he is giving out good advice. I like that kind of support.

So, will give some feedback in a few weeks time. Maybe some will be interested then, before the 2nd batch is ready, I heard that this will be in June. First batch (4k pieces) sold out already....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Yes, I have tuned out of new hardware purchases because it's mostly just the same thing over and over. I am interested in genuinely new products and this seems to fit the bill. However, I think it will flop. Most vapers have invested too much in wire coils to switch across to mesh/gauze now, so there will be a lot of resistance to this.
> 
> It would be interesting to know how one adjusts the resistance on this. There does seem to be a bit of leeway on the loop size and thickness of the gauze. Presumably they will also distribute gauze in different 'gauges' so that vapers can tailor it to their liking. I watched yet another German video on it, where the gauze loop is dry burned after installation. One advantage this seems to have is incredibly fast ramp-up. The reviewer just touches the fire button and the whole gauze loop glows red almost instantly. So that's maybe a plus. It would also be interesting to know how long the gauze loop lasts before it needs replacing.


Just what I need,more things to confuse me!


----------



## Alex (11/5/17)

Here's a reviewer from reddit with his thoughts on the Taifun BT.
Taifun BT Review. Mesh building, Flavor master.Review self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 16 hours ago by Nabooh Hexohm V3 / Noisy Cricket V2 / Troll RTA & Serpent Mini

Hey ECR! I just received my Taifun BT, the new German beast. Time for my first review, it really deserves it!

_First, let me apology for any grammar or spelling error you may encounter reading this. I'm French, not a native English speaker._

*-What does it looks like?*

The atomizer came in a small metal suitcase, with 3 SS cable, one mesh pad, a quick start guide, safety instructions, an authenticity card, and a bag of extra O-ring. There is no extra drip tip, and no extra glass. It may be a con for you guys, but once built, the glass is protected with the SS "cage" all around it.




The Atomizer is 23 mm in width, 50 mm in height. It weights 68 grams. Delrin drip tip, and all the body is made of stainless steel. The tank can hold 5 ml of juice ( and let me tell you, you'll be filling this sucker every half hour ).




Here it is, partially disassembled ( to fully disassemble it, you have to remove the 510 NOT protruding pin, you can then take the glass apart from the body ).



Bottom part screwed on the mod 


Top "cage" part, put it from the top of the bottom part and screw it down there 

Top airflow part. Holes all around it, twist it to open/close the airflow. 

*-How to build it?*

OK, this is the part where it gets interesting. I will take pictures from a video, because I don't want to redo it myself. Video link will be available at the end of this section ( in French )

-First, you'll sit in front of your shiny brand new atomizer, wondering... "wait, where are the post holes for the coils?" Well... There's none. Here is what the deck looks like:



Interesting right? The tree holes in the "bean shaped" location is where you'll drop each SS cable. It will bring the juice to the cotton.

The 2 posts are where you will lock in place your mesh ribbon, it's... the coil! You can freely remove and put back the two small stainless steel "pads,” which purpose are to lock the mesh ribbon in place, by trapping it between the post and the pad, then twist the pad to lock it. The right one must be turned clockwise, and the left one anti clockwise to lock.

To do the mesh ribbon, take your mesh pad, and cut it in the longer side, 8 mm in width. It might be around 5 cm long.



Insert one side of the mesh ribbon in one post through the slots, then lock it with a pad. There is a mark on each pad. The pad must be inserted with the small mark facing to the outer side of the deck, then twist it to lock it.




Do the same on the other post. The ribbon diameter must be not too small, and not too large, adjust it by pulling the mesh before locking, the ideal is to follow the bean shape on the deck.



Once the mesh is locked, give it a few pulses ( I do it around 40W ). Your ohm value may vary, but if done correctly you should be between 0.35 and 0.5 ohms.



Take a small amount of cotton... AND JAM IT to the bottom of the deck to fully cover the 3 wicking holes. Wick it and keep jamming it, it must be compacted and cover the bean shape.




Then... TAKE A MASSIVE CHUNK OF COTTON AND JAM IT EVEN MORE! IT MUST FEEL LIKE YOU'RE A PIZZA EATER WHO'S TRYING TO FIT IN AN EXTRA SMALL PANTS. More seriously, the mesh ribbon MUST BE fully tensed by the amount of cotton you put in. Remember, this is your coil, any area where the cotton is NOT pressed against the mesh is gonna be a dry hit.

SO JAM IT, AGAIN, AND AGAIN, AND AGAIN, WICK IT, JAM IT, WICK IT, JAM IT. Jam it ESPECIALLY near the post where the mesh is trapped, it's the most common area where people will get a dry hit.

Keep jamming and wicking it until you feel the mesh ribbon tensed. Cut the excess of cotton which is not jammed in, cut it a bit higher than the mesh ribbon, and wick any dry part remaining. The cotton must be higher than the mesh ribbon, to ensure it will make contact ANYWHERE with it. It must look like a f*cking nuclear mushroom ready to be dropped into your mouth.

Once done, give it a few pulses, the juice must be boiling on the mesh ribbon, check for any hot spot.



Nice, if you think you're good with the wicking, time to fill this Taifun!

Easy filling, remember those two SS pads which lock your mesh? Yep, these are your filling holes. You can easily fill it with every bottle with a small tip. Don't ever think about filling it with a dropper, unless you've got a free hour doing it.

Wicked, filled, ready to vape!

*-How does it vape?*

OK, let me tell you something. When I started vaping, I was only looking for clouds. Once I went past this "cloud bro" phase, I was looking for smaller cloud, and a tastier vape. Still in direct lungs hit, I'm not a fan of MTL.

And I tried a shit ton of atomizers ( not a fan of RDA ).

The Troll RTA, The Kylin, The Pharaoh RTA, The moonshot, the serpent Mini, the serpent RDTA, The Conqueror, The Omni, The Limitless RDTA, the Avocado, the OBS Engine, The Petri RTA, The Nautilus, and many more I can't remember. I tried bottom feeding.

Some in this list were meh, others were nice, but I still didn't have this "wow this is my shit" types of feelings.

And you know what? This atomizer kill them all. Really. I think this is the next generation of vaping build. The flavor is AWESOME, I'm vaping "le cinéphile V2" ( pop corn ), and God the taste is almost too intense. The vape is super sweet, it's absolutely not a harsh vape. It starts shining at 70W, and you can push it to 200W, it will endure it.

Oh, did I mention the wicking? You thought this packed chunk of cotton gonna wicks like shit? WELL, YOU'RE WRONG. I can take a 5 seconds draw at 90W, then immediately pop off the top cap, and the cotton will be sweating juice like a nun who saw Jesus for the first time.

Of course, there are some cons. First, your atomizer is gonna heats up. The drip tip stays relatively cold, but the body will be hot.

IT SUCKS JUICE. You thought those fancy RDTA sucks juice like crazy? WELL, YOU'VE GOT THE SUCKER KING RIGHT THERE. 5 ml tanks, by vaping at my normal pace, I emptied two tanks vaping while writing this. At 70W. Yep, it sucks juice so much it's gonna make your girlfriend jealous.

Thanks God, cotton is cheap, because otherwise you might want to start growing it in your garden.

This atomizer is not cheap. It's high end material, 139 euro in Europe, might be a little more expensive in dollars

*-What are my thought?*

Overall, I think this is the king about flavour. You can throw nice cloud with it, but the flavor is just... GOD. Airflow is nice and smooth, easy filling, durable builds.

The main cons I mentionned earlier are the juice consumption, and atomizer getting hot. I warned you, it really suck juice like something you never vaped on before. I'm also vaping on my Kylin at 70W with dual fused clapton build in 6ml tank, and the Kylin consumption looks like nothing compared to this Taifun BT.

But hey, flavor comes at a price if you're not into MTL.

The building on it might looks tricky, but just wait until you get the hang of it. After all, this is a new type of build deck, everyone were struggling in their first build attempt on RTA.

To me, this is what next flavor generation is gonna be like. We saw a comeback of the Bottom feeders mod one year ago, and with the Taifun BT and this type of deck, I think we will also see a comeback in mesh building. This is nothing to compare to traditional coil.

I hope you liked this review, and I hope I didn't made too much error writing it.

FR video link for the youtube video:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (11/5/17)

I had a nasty feeling that juice consumption on this was going to be through the roof. I should get one, just so that my juice consumption keeps up with my mixing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/5/17)

Alex said:


> Here's a reviewer from reddit with his thoughts on the Taifun BT.
> Taifun BT Review. Mesh building, Flavor master.Review self.electronic_cigarette
> 
> submitted 16 hours ago by Nabooh Hexohm V3 / Noisy Cricket V2 / Troll RTA & Serpent Mini
> ...




Nice one @Alex im very interested but hearing it drinks more juice than the Kylin has me super worried.
Soon we gonna be able to buy shares in e liquid if this is the case

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/17)

Innovative but why it gotta be so tall . Looks terrible IMO


----------



## Tom (13/5/17)

My BT will be arriving Saturday morning. Quite excited to try it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/5/17)

Tom said:


> My BT will be arriving Saturday morning. Quite excited to try it out.



Looking forward to hearing @Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/5/17)

On time delivery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/5/17)

5 minutes of meshing and wicking. 5 minutes of letting it soak. Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/5/17)

Smoke detectors in the house are still working!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom (13/5/17)

so, one afternoon with the BT and about 3 tanks vaped. It really is like a V8 for consumption. I tried between 80W and 120W so far, and there was no shortage of liquid. 

So far so good...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

